# In Eigenleistung zum Naturpool



## DasDaniel (29. März 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin neu hier und habe bisher nur sporadisch einige Themen gelesen. 
Meine Frau und ich haben im vergangenen Jahr ein Haus gebaut. Unser Fliesenleger, selbst begeisterter und langjähriger Koiteich-Bauer hat mir dieses Forum empfohlen. 

Vorweg, ich habe nicht viel Ahnung aber zusammen mit meiner Frau den Traum vom eigenen Pool.
Da wir beide nicht so sehr auf Chemie stehen und ich die Idee des Naturpools sehr interessant finde, würde ich mich gern in diese Richtung begeben und hoffe hier auf viele Tipps, weitere Ideen und Tatschläge zu stoßen, mit denen sich unser Wunsch erfüllen lässt.

Eine Skizze existiert bereits:
  

Wie man hoffentlich erkennen kann, soll es neben dem Schwimmbereich einen Pflanzenbereich zum Reinigen des Wassers geben. Der Pool soll ca. zur Hälfte aus dem Boden ragen.

Das Loch dazu ist auch bereits gebuddelt und ca 4m breit x 8m lang und einen guten Meter tief.

Von einem Bodenablauf bin ich abgeneigt, da es mir vermutlich viel Arbeit ersparen wird und ich auch gegen die Absaugung mit einer Tauchpumpe nichts einzuwenden hätte. 

Eventuell ließe sich ein System erfinden, bei dem eine Pumpe in einer Ecke des Pools fest installiert ist und von dort aus das Wasser in den Pflanzenbereich pumpt, von wo aus es wieder zurück in den Pool laufen kann.

Ich bin sehr dankbar für jede Hilfe, auch wenn es nur das Verlinken von anderen Posts ist, die ich zu diese Thema lesen soll.


----------



## koilady (29. März 2017)

Hallo an Alle ! Ich lese schon einige Zeit eure Beiträge und das Forum gefällt mir sehr ! Danke für all die tollen Beiträge !

Nun zu dir DasDaniel, ich war auch in der gleichen Situation wie ihr. Da bin ich zufällig zu einer Teichanlage gekommen die mir sehr gut gefiel. Das war nicht so ein "Froschkönigteich", so nenne ich alle Teiche die nur mit Steinen umrandet sind.  Also es wurde mir gesagt, das sie den großen Schwimmteich samt Pflanzenteich nach Naturagard Prinzip gebaut haben. Zuvor hatte ich noch ein paar Angebote von Teichbaufirmen eingeholt, aber das war für mich unbezahlbar. So lernte ich mit viel Eifer wie man so einen Naturagard Teich baut. Es war sehr schwierig für mich das alles zu verstehen, aber die Mühe hat sich gelohnt. Ich habe nicht vermörtelt, sondern nur die Folie so gefällt mir mein Teich besser. Ich will keine Werbung für NG machen, aber bis auf ein paar Punkte die ich anders gemacht habe bin ich sehr, sehr zufrieden. Preis-Leistungsverhältnis stimmt auch. Ich habe sehr viel auch von den Kunden im Forum von NG gelernt und dadurch dort auch viele Bilder sind ist es auch ein tolles Forum.
Ich hoffe ich konnte euch ein wenig weiterhelfen.


----------



## ironniels (29. März 2017)

DasDaniel schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich bin neu hier und habe bisher nur sporadisch einige Themen gelesen.
> Meine Frau und ich haben im vergangenen Jahr ein Haus gebaut. Unser Fliesenleger, selbst begeisterter und langjähriger Koiteich-Bauer hat mir dieses Forum empfohlen.
> ...


Warum lässt das wasser nicht überlaufen also nicht zwei getrennte sondern eine kammer mit ner dreivietel trennung von schwimm und regbereich?


----------



## trampelkraut (29. März 2017)

Hallo Daniel, (ich denke so heisst du)

Dein Grundgedanke mit einem vom Schwimmteich abgetrennten Pflanzenteich ist erstmal schon gut. Auf mindestens zwei Bodenabläufe und einen Skimmer würde ich aber nicht verzichten.

Ich würde aber anders wie z.B. von Naturagart empfohlen das Teichwasser erst über einen Grobfilter, dann zur Pumpe und dann in den Planzenteich und von dort zurück in den Schwimmteich führen. 

Wie tief soll der Teich denn werden?  Bei 4 x 8 x 2 m = 64 m³  ist da das Pflanzenteich-Volumen schon dabei? Bei einem Schwimmteich reicht es das Teichvolumen 1,5 - 2 x am Tag über den Filter zu schicken dem entsprechend wäre auch die Pumpe zu wählen.

Das mal für den Anfang, weitere Fragen werden hier gerne beantwortet und Bilder sehen wir hier auch alle gerne.


----------



## ThorstenC (30. März 2017)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Hallo Daniel, (ich denke so heisst du)
> 
> Dein Grundgedanke mit einem vom Schwimmteich abgetrennten Pflanzenteich ist erstmal schon gut. Auf mindestens zwei Bodenabläufe und einen Skimmer würde ich aber nicht verzichten.
> 
> ...


Fehlende BA am Boden....lassen sich später nur mit viel Aufwand nachrüsten.
Frage mal Deinen Koi-Teichbauer...

Absolute Zustimmung! Dreck und Nährstoffe raus aus dem Wasser vor dem Pflanzenfilter. Grobfilter ist relativ. Spaltsiebe mit 0,2 und 0,3 mm waren mir zu grob und haben meinen Filterteich zugeschlammt. Besser eine TF mit 0,07mm=70ym oder feiner..
Pflanzenfilter in Anlehnung an NG mit 5-10cm lehmhaltigen Sand als Pflanzsubstrat und viel UW- Pflanzen empfehlenswert. Es gibt dabei auch Pflanzen, die dekorativ aus dem Wasser herauswachsen- __ Hechtkraut etc..

Da hast Du volle Kontrolle über das System und siehst den auf dem Substrat liegenden Schmodder, Algen etc..


----------



## DasDaniel (30. März 2017)

Ja, vom Schwimmbereich getrennter Pflanzenbereich mit Überlauf ist geplant. Ist vielleicht aus der Skizze nicht direkt ersichtlich.

Hier mal ein Bild vom derzeitigen Loch. Rechts zum Schuppen (vom Nachbarn) ist ca 1m Platz, ebenso nach hinten bis zur Grasgrenze (anderer Nachbar).
In das Loch (Maße ca. 4m x 8m) soll der Pool eingebaut werden. Derzeitiger Plan: gemauerte Wände auf Bodenplatte, 1m tief, 07-08m ab Rasenkante nach oben.
Neben die herausragende Wände soll dann der Pflanzenbereich angrenzen, sodass das Wasser überlaufen kann.
Bisher ist geplant, den Pflanzenbereich wie auf der Skizze an zwei Seiten angrenzen zu lassen, diesen 0,5m breit zu machen. Das entspräche bei Außenmaßen des Pool von 4x8m und einer Breite von 50cm ca 6m².

Frage: ist bei meinem Vorhaben überhaupt eine Bodenplatte von Nöten?


----------



## wander-falke (30. März 2017)

Moin Daniel,
und Hallo mal bei uns verrückten....




DasDaniel schrieb:


> Eventuell ließe sich ein System erfinden, bei dem eine Pumpe in einer Ecke des Pools fest installiert ist und von dort aus das Wasser in den Pflanzenbereich pumpt, von wo aus es wieder zurück in den Pool laufen kann.



Stichwort HMF (Hamburger Matten Filter )
Ob der allerdings in der Größe einen Sinn macht,.........

Bodenabläufe, oder zumindest eine Sedimentfalle/ ggf auch Zielsaugrohr,  die an deine Filterstrecke angeschloßen ist sollte schon sein.
( Sind nur Rohre, die den finanziellen Rahmen nicht sprengen. Erst dann wenn man sie nachrüsten muss/will)

Die Pumpe kann ein Luftheber sein (=> kein Strom im Wasser), der in einen belgischen Vorfilter mündet und danach das Wasser in deine Pflanzzone drückt (hebt)
 - ( Mein System hat 9 cm Höhendifferenz , fließt durch einen bewachsenen Bodenfilter, einen Bach und dann in den Teich. Und das Wasser ist klar bis Grund)

Danach fließt alles wieder am Ende deiner Pflanzzonen gegenüber des Luftheber wieder in deinen Teich.....

Dein Teich ist  ca 1m tief. Wenn du ein Gefälle bis 1,5m zum Luftheber baust kann er dir den Dreck der beim Baden aufgewirbelt wird mit Schwerkraftunterstützung zum LH "Pumpen"

32qbm Wasser sind leichter als 32 qbm Wasser,....... Ich habe Lehmboden und keine Bodenplatte, da ich alles aus GFK gebaut habe.
 -

Aber sicher bekommst du noch andere Ideen und Vorschläge.....

Good Luck


----------



## Teich4You (30. März 2017)

DasDaniel schrieb:


> Frage: ist bei meinem Vorhaben überhaupt eine Bodenplatte von Nöten?


Ich würde mindestens ein Streifenfundament machen und darauf hochmauern bei einem Folienteich.
Natürlich inklusive Stahlbewehrung.
Dann kann man auf jeden Fall sicher sein, das nix passiert.
Eine Bodenplatte kann man auch machen.
Da freut sich halt später der Folienleger, weil es schön gerade ist. 
Guck dich mal ein bisschen im Forum um.
Es gibt gerade aktuell einige die Schwimmteiche mauern, oder gemauert haben.
Da kann man einiges abgucken denke ich.

Edit: Ach ja, bei deiner geplanten Teichform bieteten sich Schalsteine geradezu an. Finde ich zumindest. Die Pflanzzone würde ich direkt mit dem Schwimmbereich verbinden, aber vielleicht trotzdem zusätzlich mit einer Pumpe ansteuern, so das das Wasser durch muss. Vielleicht eine Art Graben. Vorne rein, hinten raus.


----------

